# Win 10 update suprise



## Torkel Wennman (Feb 2, 2018)

After 3 months without internet and with a bunch of fresh photos, my computer uppdated win10 and now it wont open my catalogue.

The LR shortcut has a new green symbol on it i have not seen.

Help....


----------



## Torkel Wennman (Feb 2, 2018)

Sorry, i think i posted in the wrong forum. It should belong in the non CC forum


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 2, 2018)

No problem, I deleted your duplicate post.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 2, 2018)

I've never seen that check mark, either. Try Googling "check mark on icon". There are lots of hits, and seemingly lots of causes. Is that the only icon on your desktop that has the mark?


----------



## Torkel Wennman (Feb 2, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> I've never seen that check mark, either. Try Googling "check mark on icon". There are lots of hits, and seemingly lots of causes. Is that the only icon on your desktop that has the mark?


No there were all over the my desktop. The green check marker might come from "googel backup" but mabye not the reason Lightroom dont start. now i get another message that my computer is already running lightroom.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Feb 2, 2018)

You can fix that by making sure LR is closed, going to the folder that your catalogue is in, and deleting the file who's name ends in '.lock'.

Lightroom creates that file when it opens to act as a sign that the catalogue is open. If LR doesn't get closed properly that file sticks around and when you try to open the catalogue later, LR figures it's in use.


----------



## Torkel Wennman (Feb 2, 2018)

Hal P Anderson said:


> You can fix that by making sure LR is closed, going to the folder that your catalogue is in, and deleting the file who's name ends in '.lock'.
> 
> Lightroom creates that file when it opens to act as a sign that the catalogue is open. If LR doesn't get closed properly that file sticks around and when you try to open the catalogue later, LR figures it's in use.


----GREAT---- 
its working.    
thnx


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 2, 2018)

That checkmark means that the file is synched with an online backup/synchronisation server. Dropbox uses it, but I think others do as well.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Feb 2, 2018)

JohanElzenga said:


> That checkmark means that the file is synched with an online backup/synchronisation server. Dropbox uses it, but I think others do as well.


Which likely means you are syncing that folder to the cloud, which is fine if you intended to, but in case you did not intend....FYI


----------

